
Google Search Interest Follows the Path of the August 21, 2017 Solar Eclipse - dpflan
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/6qnkg0/google_search_interest_follows_the_path_of_the/?st=j5s9wrhj&sh=d2879ab8
======
dpflan
Here are the mentioned sources for the graphic [1.]:

>
> [https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%201-m&ge...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%201-m&geo=US&q=eclipse)

> [https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/4518](https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/4518)

[1.]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/6qnkg0/goo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/6qnkg0/google_search_interest_follows_the_path_of_the/dkykkxg/?st=j5s9yhq1&sh=6ad4aa53)

